# Kaufberatung: Batterie,Echo & E-Motor



## Mavaem (19. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute,
Aufgrund eines Vereins/Gewässer Wechsels muss ich mich erstmals mit den Themen Echolot,E-Motor und deren Versorgung befassen von denen ich bis jetzt keine Ahnung habe, deshalb hoffe ich das ihr mir einem Karpfen Angeler weiter helfen könnt.

Zum See: Ca. 70 ha groß und einer max tiefe von 12m.
Stark verkrautet.

Nun suche ich eine passende Ausrüstung.
Der Motor steht schon fest: Sigma Thrust outboard 44 lb.
Das Boot ist ein Alu Boot vom Verein.

Das Echolot sollte sehr detailliert sein um die bodenstruktuen & Krautfreie stellen zu erkennen. GPS wäre erwünscht. Der Preisliche Vorstellung 300€.

Nun würde ich gerne Echo und Motor zusammen mit einer Batterie betreiben die für Ca 3-4 Tage Angeltrip reichen sollte.

Was haltet ihr hier von:
Echos: Garmin Striker 5 DV DownVü;
           Garmin Striker 4dv;
           Humminbird HELIX 5 SONAR Echolot;
           Condor 345c df

Batterie: NRG SOLAR Batterie 
100AH

Für eine Kaufberatung wäre ich sehr dankbar, gerne auch ganz andere Modelle und Ideen. 

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## FlitzeZett (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Batterie,Echo & E-Motor*

Echolot betreibt man eigentlich immer an einer extra Batterie. 
Es gibt sonst Störungen


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Batterie,Echo & E-Motor*

Klar zur Extra Batterie für Echo.
... und so ne extra Batterie fürs Echo kostet zwischen 15 und 20 €
Außerdem kann man das Echo auch mal so mitnehmen, wenn man zu Gast ist. Da wäre die 100 Ah Batterie hinderlich.


----------



## fischbär (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Batterie,Echo & E-Motor*



Mavaem schrieb:


> >Echos: Garmin Striker 5 DV DownVü; KEINE Karten möglich
> 
> Billig und gut
> 
> ...



Ich würde auch das Hook 4 ins Rennen schicken. Ist ein schönes Gerät. Man hat den Vorteil, dass man sowohl eigene Landkarten laden lassen kann, man die Daten online bei GoFree hochladen und in Tiefenkarten konvertieren lassen kann, die sich dann auch die Vereinskollegen anschauen können. Vertikalauflösung ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Mavaem (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Batterie,Echo & E-Motor*

Das hook 4 hört sich auch interessant an  
Hättet ihr konkrete Angebote für Batterie für Echo und E-Motor?
Sonst noch Anregungen ? Benötige ich sonst noch was?


----------



## Mavaem (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Batterie,Echo & E-Motor*

Ich habe mich denke ich für das Garmin 5dv entschieden, was haltet ihr davon?
Jetzt bleibt nur nich die Frage mit welchem Akku betreibe ich das Echo und womit den Motor.
Zudem brauch ich auch noch eine sichere Tasche für Echo und Akku da das Echo ja nicht fest installiert werden kann.

Brauch ich eigentlich eine Geber Stange oder wie befestige ich den Geber am besten ?

Und zu guter letzt was brauch ich alles an Stecker und Kabeln?|kopfkrat


----------



## Carptigers (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Batterie,Echo & E-Motor*

call     Echolotzentrum

da werden sie geholfen ;-)

Zur Bootsbatterie reicht am Anfang ein Autobatterie, min. 65 AH. Je größer, desto länger die Fahrzeit.


----------



## FlitzeZett (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Batterie,Echo & E-Motor*

Genau von so einer Batterie rate ich ab - Kaufsz du direkt zweimal weil sie dir irgendwann nicht mehr die Leistung bringt. Auto Batterie ist nichts für Boot. 

Normalerweise sind beim Elot alle Kabel dabei - was du noch brauchst sind geberstange und ggf geberhalterung für die geberstange. 

Einige Händler (will keine Namen nennen) bieten komplett Sets. Und wenn du da noch ne Batterie fürs Boot mitbestellst gibts auch %


----------

